
Silicon Valley 40 under 40: Garry Tan - pg
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/12/12/silicon-valley-40-under-40-garry-tan.html?page=all
======
hooande
garrytan is one of the best people I have ever met.

There are many different functions for evaluating "good person". Some look to
kindness, compassion and trust. Raw intelligence or creativity. Wealth and
influence. You name it, garrytan has it. Of course no one is perfect. But some
people are inherently _good_.

Garry is a true nerd, a social maven, a serial helper. He's the kind of person
that you want beside you in a foxhole. It's worth making an effort to get to
know him. There's a reason that he keeps showing up in these "N under N"
things.

It's good to see a nice guy finish first for once. And I believe that his best
work is yet to come.

~~~
mrtron
Additional data point: Garry helped me prepare for my YC interview in 2008. He
was happy to help and provided great feedback.

------
undoware
Really, in our industry, is it necessary to specify an upper age bound? It's
not like we're nurturing new circuit court justices.

Why not, "Top 25 over 25?" We all know what happens when the taurine receptor
count starts to tank...

~~~
wahnfrieden
It's a journalistic hook. It doesn't come from within our industry.

~~~
hyperbovine
I think The Onion put it best:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/40-numbers-
under-40,32809/](http://www.theonion.com/articles/40-numbers-under-40,32809/)

------
codegeek
Here is the entire list/slideshow in case anyone is interested

[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/12/10/40-under-...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/12/10/40-under-40-yahoo-
ebay-netflix-and.html?s=image_gallery)

------
sama
Garry is among the best people I've ever worked with--he's both a very smart
and helpful investor and a great guy. Extremely well deserved.

------
kn0thing
Yeehaw! Much deserved, Garry.

------
Jun8
OK, maybe I'm self-centered by I want to see a "SV 40 over 40
newcomers/founders" list! Or at least a 50 under 50

------
rbanffy
The good thing about being older is that it becomes easier to figure in lists
like this. Had I played my cards right, I could be in the 50 under 50 list
right now, but, in just a couple years, my odds of being in the 60 under 60
list will be 20% higher even if nothing else changes.

------
zbruhnke
Aside from Garry almost always being the one YC Partner we could guarantee
would show up at every drink up during our batch of YC I always enjoyed his
straight to the point feedback and awesome design opinions on our product.

It's an honor well deserved. Congrats Garry!

------
ajju
Garry is not just an awesome investor and advisor, he is one of the best human
beings I know! I don't think I have ever had a conversation with Garry where I
didn't leave more energized.

------
stevenj
It'd be cool to have a Q&A with the YC team on HN!

------
collinjackson
I think Garry may be the nicest guy I have ever met. He is incredibly helpful.
I have nothing but good things to say about him.

------
fourstar
This guy was cool. I pitched my idea to him for this winter batch of YC and
didn't make it, but he was one of the ones in the room that I felt was most
interested about the idea. I'd like to cross paths with him again some day.

------
chollida1
I'm not going to lie, once I read the title I immediately looked to see if it
was Garry who submitted the article, Even thought I didn't expect it to be
him:)

I feel bad about that.

In all seriousness, Congratulations, this is a big honor!!

------
moron4hire
Dear BizJournals.com, what could you _possibly_ be doing in order to serve up
text and pictures that would cause my browser to freeze for _10 seconds_?

~~~
dba7dba
Not sure about this specific case, but I remember NYT.com completely freezing
up Mac one morning few years ago. I opened up NYT and noticed some fancy ad
done in flash on the page. And then I noticed my Mac was just crawling. After
a few minutes I thought maybe flash was the cause. Updating flash plugin in
firefox took care of the problem.

With auto update of flash in chrome, no more issues with flash related stuff.

------
zmitri
Winnipeg? G Tan! I never knew you were Canadian brethren.

------
jmtame
Congrats Garry! Well deserved.

------
cktsai
Awesome, congrats Garry!

------
thomaspun
Congrats to Garry. hooande has said it best.

------
tslathrow
Congrats Garry!

------
whackedspinach
Garry is awesome.

------
brendanlim
Congrats Garry!

------
Gaussian
Woot!

------
alexdmoore
Go Garry!

------
anandkulkarni
Go Garry!

